# Anybody know some sizing specs for a 2003 mitis frame



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

Im in the process of building up a "new" 2003 Mitis frame. Its full aluminum tubing, no carbon stays. I need to know what size bottom bracket spindle to use. Im going to be using an ultegra 6500 double crank. Also, I need a headset. Im thinking that it is a standard IS from Cane Creek or FSA, but I want to make sure. Thats it for now, but I very well may have some questions along the way. Any input here would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

-Bill


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

BShow said:


> Im in the process of building up a "new" 2003 Mitis frame. Its full aluminum tubing, no carbon stays. I need to know what size bottom bracket spindle to use. Im going to be using an ultegra 6500 double crank. Also, I need a headset. Im thinking that it is a standard IS from Cane Creek or FSA, but I want to make sure. Thats it for now, but I very well may have some questions along the way. Any input here would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> -Bill


Go the the Orbea website and give them a call. They may not answer but if you leave a message they will return your call. I was looking at a 2003 frame as well and was curious about the numbers. He had everything at his fingertips and hooked me up.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*try this*

I think these are some older Orbea geo charts


----------

